
Interactive NASA infographic: close calls, significant incidents in space flight - phab
https://spaceflight.nasa.gov/outreach/SignificantIncidents/index.html
======
app4soft
Is it something like ASN Databace[0] for aircrafts, but now only for
spacecrafts?

[0] [http://aviation-safety.net](http://aviation-safety.net)

